# Remote Control via Ethernet?



## Kulmar (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to be upgrading my receiver soon. I've written my own remote software that talks over an IR blaster device as well as talks to my DirectTV HD Receiver via ethernet. Is anyone making an audio receiver with a built in web service that can be coded to?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Kulmar said:


> I'm going to be upgrading my receiver soon. I've written my own remote software that talks over an IR blaster device as well as talks to my DirectTV HD Receiver via ethernet. Is anyone making an audio receiver with a built in web service that can be coded to?


Take a look at the new Onkyos. I have the new TX-NR609 and a remote app on my EVO called Onkytroller. The paid version adds Zone 2 control and volume control. I know you want to write your own and you should be able to with the Onkyos. The 609 has an ethernet port (I use that to a Cisco bridge) or you can use a wireless dongle in the USB port.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a Marantz SR7005 that can be controlled via ethernet. Very nice to have full control from my computer.


----------

